# 2wd on the Ice Question



## teamyamaharaceing (Feb 6, 2002)

I thought i seen a product a few years back. They were skis that went on your front tires so your 2wd ATV so it was almost like a snowmobile. I looked online and couldn't find anything. Just woundering if anyone knew where i could find them and if there worth the money.


----------



## kulsh (Feb 13, 2005)

i know what your talking about the kit includes skies for the front and tracks for the back the company was out of canada i think i have it bookmarked on my work computer i will look on monday if i remember right it wasnt cheap it was somewhere around 3000 but i will look for it


----------



## kulsh (Feb 13, 2005)

hay i found it http://atvtrackkit.com/ i dont know anything about this company so good luck


----------



## kulsh (Feb 13, 2005)

here is another http://www.litefootatv.com/html/product_information.htm


----------



## SRT (Aug 19, 2004)

I posted prviously on this to see if anyone used them and didnt get a response - they were at cabelas.com for 200


----------

